# 2016 Gen 2 air intake



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

I am interested!


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

What would you like to know?


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd like detailed instructions, tips, and what to expect for performance, MPG gains, as well as what to expect from the ECM/Computer. Also the part numbers for the tubing, please.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

^ me also.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll explain the performance gains and mpg gain first.. But first, the turbo whine, and waste gate sound pretty loud, with the both the windows open or shut. People with definitely be able to tell you've got a turbo. Mind you it won't sound like a Civic with an intake, because it is a little quiet but the turbo spool and waste gate pressure release are definitely loud. 

perfomance - Acceleration, and throttle repaonse have some moderate improvement over the stock air filter and intake. HP and FT/lbs TQ have been gained, but because I have no access to a Dyno, I can only assume at least 3-10+ HP and 5-12+ TQ. With this improvement the car definitely has greater pull, especially on the highway. 

MPG - after fiddling around with the setup to have the air filter itself as far away from heat as possible (mind you I do not have a heat shield yet) I got it set up to where it's pulling in decent air as you can see in my photos. The EPA rates 42mpg on the highway. On a 64 mile highway trip at 65mph, no AC on, my average was 48.1 for the trip, with a highest of 50.0 over 25 miles, 44.0 over 50miles and an average of 46.3 over 450 miles. As for city driving, roughly 38mpgs, and a city/highway average of 43. Please understand, I did this on 89 octane fuel, and did averages of 2 full to empty tanks. With the AC on ECO and fan speed 3-4, the average was between 35-43 mpgs and that of course, is city, highway and combined tests. 

ECM/Computer - upon installing the intake which went really smoothly, the only thing thrown off was the MAF sensor. Due to it has a very close proximity of measurements for air intake and temperature. (I can only assume this as I have read the MAF sensor does try to keep measurements and temperatures steady). Do not worry fellows as the MAF corrects its measurements on its own, and usually within 1-3, maybe 4 days the check engine light will shut off as well. I have been running my Cruze with the intake set up above for a month now, and have not seen any further signs of engine malfunctions, thrown codes, or check engine lights.

Part numbers - I ordered my parts from summit racing, as they distribute the aluminum and not the ABS plastic found at the wonderful local auto zones and advanced autos, etc etc. the filter I chose to use is the Red Spectre Racing Filter which is $19.99 at autozone or wherever. You will only need one 3in to 3in coupling to connect the MAF adaptor and the 22 or 45 degree angle tubing, whichever you may choose. The MAF adaptor is part number 9405. I used the 45 degree which is part number 9749.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

I will be posting up step by step instructions later tonight for you who are interested!


----------



## Roaddog (Aug 9, 2016)

looks good. definitely will try. Thank for being the trail-blazer for us.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Not a problem, I posted up a thread in regards to the Boost line suitable for a Boost Gauge. Within the next week or so I should that up as well with finalized pictures and installation guide


----------



## Roaddog (Aug 9, 2016)

Just a thought. You Said the CIL turned off and the ECM corrected itself. If the ECM isn't being flashed to take advantage of the mods, Do you think there will be any net gain?


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

The check engine only came on because I unplugged the MAF sensor in order to modify the MAF adapter I purchased since no one has an intake tube, for the new style Cruze. K&N and AEM, both make intakes with the correct MAF adaptor for the 2010-2016 Cruze Limited style. But I don't think $200 is worth it to just cut out a section to make it fit properly., and when I plugged it back and started it up, it was not reading the correct air measurements since the amount being taken in, was hand over fist and drastically less restrictive. Over the course of the 1-3 days the check engine light stayed on yes, but in my assumption, the MAF was trying to get the correct measurement for the new amount of air being taken in. So yes, I do believe gains have been made, because I have noticed a quicker throttle response, and an improvement in acceleration and in MPG. As well all know the MAF measures the amount of air taken in, so when the amount is changed from stock to aftermarket, most MAF sensors have to adjust the measurements. And like I said above, the check engine light turned off after 1-3 days after I installed the intake. Which tells me, the MAF sensor adjusted itself and the ECM. Being the engine is turbo, less restriction=better flow and the MAF sensor needed to adjust the measurements for the amount of change in air being taken in and provide that/those measurements to the ECM which would in return would supply the OBD 2, that the engine is running normal. 

But it that's not to say maybe the ECM could use a re-flash, but I haven't seen a need to do so, with the changes I have noticed already. If I were to upgrade the fuel injectors, and swap out a turbo as well as swapping out the plastic intercooler pipes, and adding a less restrictive exhaust I would re-flash the ECM. But being as its only an intake, I can't imagine a re-flash would be necessary as the check engine light turned itself off after 1-3 days and everything has ran perfect. I have been fiddling around with the intake to see how I can create a custom section from the turbo to the rest of the intake, and after plugging and unplugging other connections that are Intake and turbo related, the check engine light came back on, (mind you this was last night) and it turned off this morning.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

For everyone who wanted to know, these photos were taken 20mins ago on a 45mile trip, all highway, 65mph as you can see with the AC on full and at fan speed setting 2. This is to show you the serious amount of MPG gains for the 50mile average and 25 mile average


----------

